# Shimano Scheibenbremse verölt - was tun?



## rahnfeld44 (26. April 2012)

Hallo Community!
Ich bin neu hier und fahre ein CUBE Acid 2012. Heute wollte ich die Standrohre ölen und habe nicht aufgepasst, und schon war Öl auf der Scheibenbremse. (Die Bremsleistung ist miserabel.) Kann ich etwas dagegen tun, ohne die komplette Bremse auszubauen?
Danke für eure Antworten!
Euer rahnfeld44


----------



## alleswollen (26. April 2012)

Bremsklötze raus und neu .
Scheiben Reinigen mit Bremsrreiniger .
Du kannst die Bremsbacken auch versuchen zu erhitzen  auf der herdplatte  so das ,das oil  verbrennt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (26. April 2012)

Hallo 
Wenn die Bremsklötze und Scheibe mit Öl verschmiert sind,must du die Bremsklötze ausbauen,und wegschmeissen die sind mit Öl getränkt.
Alles reinigen,bremssattel + Scheibe am besten mit Bremsenreiniger.
Wenn dann alles Ölfrei ist,neue Bremsklötze einbauen.
Gruß Donei.


----------



## Asko (26. April 2012)

Du solltest die Standrohre auchnicht "ölen"
Wenn überhaupt kleines bischen Öl auf nen Lappen und dann drauf, dann kann sowas auch nichtmehr passieren 

Ausbauen musst du die Bremse nicht. 
Beläge raus, alles gut reinigen, neue Beläge rein.


----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2012)

rahnfeld44 schrieb:


> wollte ich die Standrohre ölen



*Und lass den Quatsch einfach sein, sauber machen reicht vollkommen.*
.


----------



## fatz (27. April 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Du solltest die Standrohre auchnicht "ölen"





beuze1 schrieb:


> *Und lass den Quatsch einfach sein, sauber machen reicht vollkommen.*.



sagt wer?

schei$$e! dann mach ich das seit ueber 10jahren falsch. nur komisch, meine gabeln 
sprechen mit duennem (!!) oel auf den gleitflaechen einfach besser an.

trotzdem: belaege wegschmeissen (saeuberungsversuche lohnen bei den preisen fuer 
shimano-belaege wirklich nicht), bremsenreiniger auf die scheibe und gut is


----------



## zett78 (27. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sagt wer?



zb die Firma Fox


----------



## Asko (27. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sagt wer?
> 
> schei$$e! dann mach ich das seit ueber 10jahren falsch. nur komisch, meine gabeln
> sprechen mit duennem (!!) oel auf den gleitflaechen einfach besser an.



Gegen nen dünnen Ölfilm spricht ja auch nichts.
Aber wenn man das Zeug direkt draufkippt so das es bis zu den Bremsbelägen runterläuft oder runtertropft


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. April 2012)

Aber Beuze hat doch recht, vor allem kriecht das dünne Öl nachgewiesener Weise in die Gabel und "verwässert" das eigentliche Schmieröl oder wäscht die mit Öl getränkten Schaumstoffringe(wenn vorhanden) aus.
@Beuze: Ich stehe auf deine Signatur, haha.


----------



## fatz (27. April 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Aber wenn man das Zeug direkt draufkippt so das es bis zu den Bremsbelägen runterläuft oder runtertropft


ich wuerd da eher auf spruehen oder eine gewisse koordinationsinsuffizienz tippen



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber Beuze hat doch recht, vor allem kriecht das dünne Öl nachgewiesener Weise in die Gabel und "verwässert" das eigentliche Schmieröl


den "nachweis" haett ich gern mal gesehen. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du ueber die abstreifer
genug wd40 oder sonstwas reinkriegst, das da was verwaessert wird. 

abgesehen davon nehm ich meistens atf, das verwaessert gar nix und die die meisten gabeln sind werksseitig 
so schlecht abgeschmiert, da macht's das eher besser. 

aber macht was ihr wollt. eigentlich isses mir ziemlcih egal, ich muss mit euren gabel nicht fahren


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. April 2012)

> aber macht was ihr wollt. eigentlich isses mir ziemlcih egal, ich muss mit euren gabel nicht fahren



Falsch, mit meiner darst du gar nicht fahren.
Jetzt sei nicht so ingnorant, alter Sturkopf.
Aber das mit der schlechten, werkseitigen Schmierung stimmt leider auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (27. April 2012)

Scheiben mit Alkohol reinigen (geht auch eingebaut wenn's sein muss).

Beläge raus und gut abschleifen (0,5mm weg) und evtl. erhitzen, dann neu einbremsen. Sind bei mir dann wie neu, musste ich schon 2x machen. 

Oder gleich neue, schadet nicht.

Gabel ölen kann Sinn machen oder schaden, ist aber ein anderes Thema. Wenn dann jedenfalls vorsichtig.


----------



## fatz (27. April 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Scheiben mit Alkohol reinigen (geht auch eingebaut wenn's sein muss).


vorsicht, wenn dann mit (iso)propylalkohol. normaler alkohol (ethanol) bringt gar nix, der ist nicht fettloesend.


----------



## rahnfeld44 (28. April 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten, aber ich habs mit ausbrennen versucht. Klappt wunderbar.
Gruß. rahnfeld44


----------

